# Pigeon bites



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I've got a 7 year old male pigeon that I raised form a baby. He's very affectionate most of the time, but he will sometimes bite me when I pick him up or try to pet him. He doesn't always do this, just sometimes. I can't tell if its a mating thing, or play fighting, or some act of aggression.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well for one, pigeons don't generally like being picked up. They like to come to you when they want to. Could be seeing you as a mate also. They don't really play fight. So either he sees you as his mate, and wants you to go to the nest, which you aren't doing, or he doesn't want to be picked up. If it was that he was trying to drive you to the nest, then I would think that he would seek you out, not waiting till you pick him up. Don't just pick him up, call him to you instead, maybe with a little treat.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Actually, users raynjudy and Danielle Chase both say that pigeons play fight. I don't know if he's biting because he doesn't want to be picked up. Like I said before, he doesn't always do this. You should also know that this one in particular really likes his attention. He enjoys being held or messed with and will often follow me around the house. I've never known him to try to drive me to his nest, although he will sometimes sit in the bathroom and call for me. Maybe he thinks that's his nest, I'm not sure. If I don't come, then he will eventually come sit on the bed beside me or sit by my feet. He does try to gather things like twist ties or the little plastic things on tags around my feet like hes trying to build a nest, but I've only known him to do that at certain parts of the year. He doesn't come to me when I call him. He's too stubborn for that. He doesn't seem to be angry or frightened when he bites me, so it might just be play fighting or his way of telling me that he wants to be left alone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are not dogs. Their wing slapping and biting are not playing. If you call him and he doesn't come, then he probably wants to not be held. Birds minds don't work that way.
They like to come to you on their terms, when they feel like it.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

So why do you think that he bites me sometimes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thought I explained that in Post #2.
You will have to figure out which it is.
Also, if you reach into his cage, you are going into his territory, and he will protect his territory against intruders. It's what they do.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

So its normal for him to peck if I try to take him out of his cage because he's just defending his territory? I always wondered about that. I guess he must be doing it because he doesn't want to be picked up. It seems hard to believe that he sees me as a mate. Is it true that males tend to bite more than females?


----------

